# My mouse pointer goes off-screen!



## Ooska (Apr 15, 2006)

If I move my mouse pointer all the way to the right, it will go about an inch off-screen. During a Civilization IV game or an RTS, it is really hard to pan the camera. I have to line my mouse up with the edge perfectly, because it doesnt stop there. How can I fix this? I am using a USB Dell/Logitech optical mouse. All of its drivers are up to date... I think.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like your computer thinks you have more than one monitor. Please post more details about your computer.

Check in the display control panel. Last tab. Click on the monitor #2 and see if extend my desktop to this monitor is checked.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

it also sounds like you monitor is adjusted to project a bigger picture then the screen.. have you tried to resize your monitor using the adjustment buttons on the screen?


----------



## Ooska (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep, my GPU thought there were 2 moniters. Thanks a lot! All fixed!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I run a duel monitor setup at work. It works just like you said. When the pointer goes off the right side of screen 1, it shows up on the left side of screen 2. Takes some getting used to, but works well for me.


----------

